# Coilmaster 521 tab



## jpzx12rturbo (11/1/17)

As the title states... I'm looking for one of these.



If anyone can help please


----------



## Andre (11/1/17)

I prefer this one: https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...-rebuildables/products/geek-vape-521-mini-tab


----------



## ettiennedj (11/1/17)

Bought this one on the 9th and recieved it today. Killer price : http://vapeshop.co.za/geekvape-521-tab

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/1/17)

ettiennedj said:


> Bought this one on the 9th and recieved it today. Killer price : http://vapeshop.co.za/geekvape-521-tab



Thanx Etienne. Order placed. 
Been looking for one since xmas


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaan Aitkem (30/3/17)

I have two for sale if you're still looking, PM me


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (30/3/17)

Riaan Aitkem said:


> I have two for sale if you're still looking, PM me



Pm sent


----------

